

Ask HN: Hacker book suggestions similar to founders at work - triviatise

Im going on vacation for a month and am looking for about 20 books to read (ideally with kindle versions)<p>So maybe Ive been living under a rock (doing enterprise software) but I only learned of ycombinator about a week ago. In doing research about ycombinator I read about founders at work which turned out to be entertaining and inspiring.<p>This community is great and so Im looking for hacker book recommendations about startups, or hacking. fiction or nonfiction would be ok<p>Id like to travel light so the recommendations should have kindle versions.
======
wewyor
Of a similar note, but comes off very different (to me at least):

Coders at work [http://www.amazon.com/Coders-Work-Reflections-Craft-
Programm...](http://www.amazon.com/Coders-Work-Reflections-Craft-
Programming/dp/1430219483/)

I'm more of a fiction kind of guy so I'll have to recommend this:

Cryptonomicon [http://www.amazon.com/Cryptonomicon-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/B004R...](http://www.amazon.com/Cryptonomicon-Neal-
Stephenson/dp/B004R96U4A/)

(The kindle edition is more than the paperback but if you do want to travel
light the kindle edition will definitely be worth the extra bucks as it is one
of those thick thousand page mass market paperbacks)

~~~
mindcrime
+1 for Cryptonomicon. It isn't the easiest book to get through, but it's very
worthwhile.

Another couple of possibilities might be:

 _The Soul of a New Machine_ \- Tracy Kidder

[http://www.amazon.com/Soul-New-Machine-Tracy-
Kidder/dp/03164...](http://www.amazon.com/Soul-New-Machine-Tracy-
Kidder/dp/0316491977)

 _The Cuckoo's Egg: Tracking a Spy Through the Maze of Computer Espionage_ \-
Clifford Stoll

[http://www.amazon.com/Cuckoos-Egg-Tracking-Computer-
Espionag...](http://www.amazon.com/Cuckoos-Egg-Tracking-Computer-
Espionage/dp/1416507787/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301927142&sr=1-1)

 _Hackers & Painters_ \- Paul Graham (yes, _that_ Paul Graham)

[http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp/1449389554/ref=pd_sim_b_7)

